# gluten free again



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

OK, I have gotten off gluten again and keeping carbs low (below 20% most days). (Short story: doctor recommended--i'm not allergic but I don't feel my best on gluten/carby foods). Added bonus is I've lost about 12 pounds since December.

So, questions...

1. Does anyone have any new recipes to share?
2. Does anyone have suggestions on how to prep (long term) for a gluten-free, low carb diet? 

PS Sorry for my extended absence, I'm still making progress on preps. We were just hit with a bad ice storm this weekend, and it was fantastic knowing I had what I needed if the power went out for several days.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dmet said:


> OK, I have gotten off gluten again and keeping carbs low (below 20% most days). (Short story: doctor recommended--i'm not allergic but I don't feel my best on gluten/carby foods). Added bonus is I've lost about 12 pounds since December.
> 
> So, questions...
> 
> ...


Go to the local book store and buy a couple Paleo diet books. You'll be surprised at how well you will feel and how good you can eat.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I started cooking a lot with almond and coconut flour...there are quite a few low carb/Atkins/gluten free recipes out there.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Go to the local book store and buy a couple Paleo diet books. You'll be surprised at how well you will feel and how good you can eat.


I've done the primal/paleo thing before too. I have tons of books on my kindle, and I can get some books from the library at work. You are right, a great source of recipes even though I'm not fully following those programs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll post a recipe for almond flour lemon cookies. They are great.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gluten is osteoarthritic enemy. Good thread


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I started cooking a lot with almond and coconut flour...there are quite a few low carb/Atkins/gluten free recipes out there.


I do have almond flour/coconut flour, but I also am not sure about adding "carb replacements" just yet.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I am not completely gluten free, but definitely limit it. I have found over the years that too much makes me congested. Had to stop drinking beer about a year ago because I would wake up the next morning completely stuffed up and miserable.

I cook 90% of what we eat from scratch, including my breads. I limit myself to one slice a day, maybe two if I have a sandwich. Since I cook from scratch, all of the added "gluten" that I would get from processed foods is eliminated...there is a lot of it added as fillers to processed foods, so just cooking food at home helps a lot. 

We eat eggs and meat (bacon, ham, etc) for breakfast. I also make "crustless" quiche a lot (your favorite quiche recipe just made without crust, nothing special about it). If you need some kind of "toast", use a corn tortilla. Most store bought ones are gluten free, but they are pretty easy to make from scratch. 

Lunches is usually leftover soups, chili, etc. I will have a sandwich on my own bread. When I cook soups, etc I cook big and freeze in my jumbo cupcake tin for perfect single portions.

Dinners are again, homemade soups, chili or a piece of meat and lots of veggies. We have venison, beef and pig in our freezer right now, so lots of options. If I have to have a starch I stick with rice, beans, etc. Sometimes I make homemade pasta. Other times I use zoodles, which is just zucchini cut into strips or noodles. They actually dehydrate well, so during zucchini season I strip them up and dehydrate for later use.

As far as recipes for gluten free stuff, search any Paleo. I have a ton of recipes that I have found on Pinterest. I try them and if they are good, I print them out and put them in a binder. My favorite "dessert" is a black bean brownie recipe or just a crustless cheesecake.

There isn't really any need for special recipes unless you are just a die hard carb eater and have to have replacement foods for breads, pastas etc. Just stick with meats / proteins and fruits and veggies.



Droid did it!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

GF since 8/5/15 My local Walmart has a very nice GF section and Kroger has GF items in the organic/all natural area.

80 Gluten-Free Slow-Cooker Recipes


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the gluten free pancake mix Bisquick.
Bisquick? Gluten Free Pancake & Baking Mix

Also the gluten free pasta from Barilla is pretty tasty too.
https://www.barilla.com/en-us/product-results/pasta/range/gluten-free/?sort=alpha


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I was told by my dietitian that being gluten free is not healthy . jmho on what I was told


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I was told by my dietitian that being gluten free is not healthy . jmho on what I was told


Did he say why?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

She said your body needs the gluten , but not a lot , the diet I am on is not gluten free and I have lost over 200 lbs. in a year and half .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> She said your body needs the gluten , but not a lot , the diet I am on is not gluten free and I have lost over 200 lbs. in a year and half .


Way to go Targetshooter! That is amazing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats, @Targetshooter


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Everyone has different needs, GF is great for some and might not be for others, no diet works well for everyone equally. I only know from my mom's experience that going GF released her fingers from almost total paralysis from arthritis.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I deteriorated for 2 1/2 years, no one could diagnose what was wrong and I went from doctor to doctor. I work with a woman
who has Celiac and she recognized my symptoms and told me to get tested. I ended up being non Celiac Gluten sensitive. I get
tested for Celiac annually as I'm a prime candidate to develop it . I quit gluten 8/5/15 and in just 3 days felt a big improvement.
The problem I run into is cross contamination. Example, Domino's makes a pretty good gluten free pizza. I have purchased some but more
often than not I still get sick as they make them right where they make all the other pizzas and the pizza cutter is the same and has trace wheat on it.
I have to be oh so careful but it is worth it feeling so much better.

There are Gluten free beers on the market and I actually like several of them!

Is there something in the water, today's food additives, GMO's, fertilizers that is causing a marked increase in Celiac and Gluten sensitive people?

Here is a pic of my favorite GF beer " O Mission" and a shot of one of my gluten free areas..don't worry I don't drink the Ballistol, LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hang in there SDF880,
I discovered my gluten sensitivity after having a couple of joint surgeries, (knee and ankle) and consequently developing osteoarthritis. Anytime I ate something that had wheat flour, my knee and ankle would swell and become very painful. My knee was damaged pretty bad so I had Total Knee Replacement surgery and gluten doesn't affect Titanium! :laugh: But the ankle is still extremely sensitive to gluten. Bottom line is that I feel so much better when I don't consume anything that contains gluten.



SDF880 said:


> I deteriorated for 2 1/2 years, no one could diagnose what was wrong and I went from doctor to doctor. I work with a woman
> who has Celiac and she recognized my symptoms and told me to get tested. I ended up being non Celiac Gluten sensitive. I get
> tested for Celiac annually as I'm a prime candidate to develop it . I quit gluten 8/5/15 and in just 3 days felt a big improvement.
> The problem I run into is cross contamination. Example, Domino's makes a pretty good gluten free pizza. I have purchased some but more
> ...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hang in there SDF880,
> I discovered my gluten sensitivity after having a couple of joint surgeries, (knee and ankle) and consequently developing osteoarthritis. Anytime I ate something that had wheat flour, my knee and ankle would swell and become very painful. My knee was damaged pretty bad so I had Total Knee Replacement surgery and gluten doesn't affect Titanium! :laugh: But the ankle is still extremely sensitive to gluten. Bottom line is that I feel so much better when I don't consume anything that contains gluten.


Slip sounds like you have been thru the gluten ringer! Prior to going GF my joints all hurt and I had Sciatica on one side bad! I had a special pillow I had to use in the car just to drive. One of the many benefits for
me going GF was I no longer have any joint pain and sciatic pain is gone too!

I was hoping it was viewable in the picture but looks too small. The bag of GF buns is from a company called "Better Way" The buns are really good especially toasted! try em if you can find them! Good stuff!


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I like the gluten free pancake mix Bisquick.
> Bisquick? Gluten Free Pancake & Baking Mix
> 
> Also the gluten free pasta from Barilla is pretty tasty too.
> https://www.barilla.com/en-us/product-results/pasta/range/gluten-free/?sort=alpha


GF bisquick is my favorite. I used to use it to make gravies n' such too.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I was told by my dietitian that being gluten free is not healthy . jmho on what I was told


Gluten free shouldn't be "just because," so on that count the dietitian is correct. Everyone is different. I am honestly unable to tell if it's just carbs period or gluten that makes me feel bad, but either way I'm limiting carbs and staying away from gluten. I know getting off gluten alone is not going to work (went through that before).


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> Is there something in the water, today's food additives, GMO's, fertilizers that is causing a marked increase in Celiac and Gluten sensitive people?
> View attachment 35754
> View attachment 35762


I think the emphasis on the food pyramid as being the best way to eat plus GMOs and processed JUNK definitely contributes. I have PCOS, and I recently read that it often leads to food sensitivities.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dmet said:


> Gluten free shouldn't be "just because," so on that count the dietitian is correct. Everyone is different. I am honestly unable to tell if it's just carbs period or gluten that makes me feel bad, but either way I'm limiting carbs and staying away from gluten. I know getting off gluten alone is not going to work (went through that before).


dmet,

Check out diets related to your blood type. I'm not totally sold on the concept but for me most of the items suggested for my blood type make me feel better when I eat them. Mrs Slippy is a different blood type and she feels better when she eats most of the foods suggested for her blood type.

Can't hurt to check it out.

Welcome to the Blood Type Diet


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Check out diets related to your blood type.


Thanks Slippy! I see a few things of interest and things that definitely apply! For example, avoid crowds! That is so me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> dmet,
> 
> Check out diets related to your blood type. I'm not totally sold on the concept but for me most of the items suggested for my blood type make me feel better when I eat them. Mrs Slippy is a different blood type and she feels better when she eats most of the foods suggested for her blood type.
> 
> ...


Slippy,
Thanks for this! The lady with Celiac I posted about sees a doctor that specializes in blood/diet and she swears by it! I have sat
on the sidelines watching but you posting this prompted me to get off my a$$ and see if there is anything to this! While I feel generally pretty
good being gluten free I know there is room to take it further! Thanks!

SDF880


----------

